
Facebook to block data broker insights from its ad network - shahocean
https://thenextweb.com/facebook/2018/03/29/facebook-to-block-data-brokers-from-its-ad-network/
======
danso
This is a pretty big deal, right? Facebook's data has to be some of the most
valuable and _personal_ data ever gathered. It seems like a real win in terms
of privacy, one that would have some impact on FB's bottom line assuming they
sell the data at a good price.

OTOH, it does nothing to alleviate the overarching concern people have for
FB's growing access and power over all of its users, as it continues to
collect their everyday personal data. The danger of abuse is not significantly
less just because the data is exclusively used by Facebook.

------
mtgx
Aren't all data brokers basically all like Cambridge Analytica? Aside from the
electoral influence thing. But do we even know data from data brokers wasn't
used in similar fashion? Seems like a small chance that wouldn't happen.

